# IRWIN Tools National Tradesmen Day Giveaway



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Working on a couple of corrections for this Plan set, construction set, architectural set, blue print etc.

Whatever one wishes to call it.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hung a door quickly, then lost 5 balls over 18 holes of terrible golf.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Unloaded and sorted/stacked cabinet boxes for an install job at a High School.
Probably 300 boxes to install in the next month or so.
Lots of sink cabinets for washrooms and science labs.


----------



## sailsfast (Jul 6, 2017)

This. ... Spray foam it seal water out of the culvert. 

Sent from my SM-N915T using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Well today I went to 3rd coat 3 sheets of drywall that our project manager thought would take all day!!! He didn't have a home for me after that? So I delivered 6 rolls of carpet and 3 rolls of pad to try to fill in the day.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Dobies, rebar caps, screed rails/boards, general site cleanup.

Gotta pour 46 yards tomorrow.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

Have a full week of service calls coming up but today I'm working on the wedding of two good friends.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

So yesterday my plan was to install vanity cabinets, the delivery co. wouldn't give me a time window, I wasn't going to sit at a jobsite all day that I hadn't started yet so I told the client to inspect the cabinets. 

First cabinet, partially opened, cracked on the side, turn it around and it's broke in half on the other side . So I get on the phone with my supplier, foot prints on side panels, bent hinges door won't close, dusty as hell and where's the touch up kit?

So I figure okay can't install that one, go to line up the cabinets I have find out the builder didn't center the vanity lights  I thought about it a few days before since I didn't pay attention before demo. One was 4" off the other 1" off?

First unproductive day I've had in a long time.


----------



## RichVT (Feb 28, 2009)

More interior painting today - NOT Linen White for a change. :thumbup:


----------



## Defenestrate (Aug 13, 2015)

Today I'm off, but yesterday I was in an 18" crawlspace, installing dryer duct and a booster fan that the last lazy guy "forgot" to do. Thankful for p100 mask, crawlsuit, elbow pads and knee pads. Could have used goggles to keep the wafting insulation out of my eyes.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

well..i was on my way to work but the truck had other ideas..


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Got 'er done.

Now I'm tired and ready for a rye on the rocks.


----------



## Woodmeister (Sep 2, 2017)

Doing a complete kitchen do - over with cherry cabinets and stone 'tile' flooring.


----------



## PacificCanvas (Oct 29, 2016)

National Tradesmen Day is an opportunity to celebrate the people who are professionals who get the job done. What are you working on today? (Share pictures if you can!)

Sunday! But current project this week is enclosing a nut processing companies outside operations with netting and also installing a warehouse dividing curtain.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Well, since today is Sunday, I'm making 12 meals worth of Spaghetti sauce. Afterwards I'll be pricing out some jobs and maybe doing some drawings.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

This past week we've been finishing up a complete reno on an apartment building. I was going to wait until I took some pictures to post, but unfortunately I still haven't remembered to take them. :-(


----------



## Anthill (Mar 23, 2013)

The Day of Rest here. church and a good long nap....


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

A little Boral exterior casing fabrication.

Tom


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Looking into tile progress in Master bath for spec I'm building and working on interior trim punch list. 

This afternoon working on a door project on a historical house for Grandmother-In-Law.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Putting in plans a very small addition (30 sq. ft.) with remodel. All prescriptive structural design. I love my job.

Andy.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Today I began another home prep-for-sale job. Interior painting and odd repairs. I have until Wednesday.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Took the day off from the jobsite, staining and clear coating trim. Running around and taking care of other business.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Started a bathroom remodel today. Got everything demo'd and installed the new fan/light.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Logistical issues at the site today. Waiting for pieces and parts to arrive for Cabinet installation at a school.
Spent the morning cleaning the truck and the afternoon shopping for a new drill to place bases for these cabinets. Need a battery drill for drilling Tapcons.
Found a Milwaukee 2604 1/2 inch drill that should work at a local pawn shop for less than the cost of a new battery. The kit includes 2 - 4 Amp Hour batteries and charger. Good score.
Now I need the Irwin tools to really make it an effective purchase. LOL


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Rebuilding a chimney struck by lightning .


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

As a remodeling contractor every day is a challenge, because sometime you can only bring so many tools, today it's vinyl siding,tomorrow could be concrete.

Finding tools that are versatile in the day-to-day tasks is a challenge.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We have a new home going and an interior remodel. Today is office work.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Laying down 2 1/4" oak flooring today, nothing exciting or unusual.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I went to hang 3 sheets of 1/2" drywall to repair a mold job that we cleaned up about a month ago. The owner/boss/did the estimate, stated it was 1/2", I said we took out 5/8" and some of it was double layer in the furnace room. He did say that I was wrong! SOO today, he got to the job about 15 minutes before I did, and while walking in to the basement, he meet me and had the look on his face of a deer in the headlights. All he said was it is 5/8" make it work!!


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

We installed the cast iron shower base and the new shower valve. Installed the backer board for the tile on the shower walls and the floor. Tomorrow we start setting tile.


----------



## Southbluff (Nov 21, 2016)

Today I installed the mantle above the fireplace and wrapped up some punch list items at this house.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Started on a couple bath vanities and stand alone bath cabinet made out of 8/4 rustic alder.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I replaced some damaged kitchen floor tiles, painted a bathroom, prepped other rooms, installed a chandelier, and other small stuff.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Went to look at one of my own jobs where I had left a space for a microwave. They wanted it to be a drawer now. 2nd time this has happened this year. But when I initially got there she was showing me some crystal knobs she had picked up for the vanities I installed (not built). I ended up installing the 16 knobs on the vanities along with changing out a drawer front that they didn't like. They got a new one from the factory.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Pulled forms, did some layout, ordered a beam and TrusJoists, met with the fab guy for some reglets and flashings, payed some bills, scheduled some deliveries, you know, busy work.

Just need one of those "odds and ends" days every now and then. 

Hope to start setting block tomorrow.



Delta


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Set trusses today on our big house, and will set trusses at another job tomorrow.


----------



## millhouse (Mar 9, 2007)

Started a deck project, and met new client to design and build cabinets flanking a fireplace.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Walnut dining room trim package and setting up for 8k sqft of flooring to run. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

No work today had lunch with Leo.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Had to go to the dentist this morning and afterwards I had lunch with Kevin.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Up early, coffee on the deck. 

Just got home from 12pm mass and it's time for football.

Patriots @ Saints:thumbsup:


----------



## pachy2k (Jan 9, 2013)

*What we are up to...*

We are reflooring a second floor multipurpose room in a whole house remodel with reclaimed 20ft 2x12s. Sorry, no photographs.


----------



## pachy2k (Jan 9, 2013)

Today, continuing adjusting 30ft floor joists to better align spacing with 20ft 2x12 reclaimed subfloor/finished floor surface for a second floor multipurpose room. No photographs at this point.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Trying to sneak the washer and dryer from the basement to the 2nd floor for my wife. She deserves it, dealing with me for 31 years :laughing:

I've looked over the house layout a bunch of times and since my house is 1891, it's a pretty messy layout. Studs are not on 16" centers. Made sure I can actually get the W & D upstairs and it's really tight through the doors, but do-able.

Drilled some 2 1/2" holes in the basement ceiling under the wall I'm planning on putting the plumbing and I drilled through the 1" pine board subfloor and low and behold there is no bottom plate on this wall. . Found some studs that shouldn't be where they are. Nothing is easy.....


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

Whipping out a proposal for an exterior remodel for a barn, and then taking the kids biking.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Working on a dewalt RAS for a customer in Chicago. Delivering 4 things to them in a week. Trying to mill some trim for my house and get ready for both my girls birthday next Friday. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

80 and sunny. Working on my tan and watching Yankee game . Will send out a few emails later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Went to my Mom's and opened up her tub wall which backs up to the shower in the other bath. My plumber is going to replace both valves tomorrow.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I cut the grass. Does that count?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I spent all day Saturday and most of the day today running a string trimmer. Then I fine-tuned the scope on my crossbow.

Tomorrow I get to go to work and relax.


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

I cleaned the spare change out of my truck and rolled it for the bank tomorrow. Got $31.76 ! That was it for the day, opps drank a few cold ones!! Day off!!!!!


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Day off, except I returned some stuff to Home Despot and cleaned the van (somewhat).


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Sounds like the days off I would take. Only work 3-4 hours in the shop.:laughing:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Detailed the truck yesterday, washed the wife's van, then the mother in-laws car. Today went for a hike with the kids and then setup a volleyball net to help my daughter practice. Gorgeous weekend! 

Oh I did pick up some materials for my job this week...that is all the "work" I did. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Finally got around to doing some yard work at our new place. Pruned several tree's, burned branches, pulled weeds.


----------



## jharlow63 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Current work project*

I am working on a deck remodel with PVC decking & vinyl railing.
Thanks,
Jim Harlow w/Precision Home Services


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Taking some much needed time to clean and organize and stock the trailer. I really need to start setting aside a few hours each week to do that.


----------



## rsaunders (Sep 18, 2010)

IM doing a tile backsplash for Starbuck's, and a tile shower at home


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

We're clearing a yard full of weeds and "scrub" trees, getting ready for a lawn.

This fellow showed up and has been following me around. He seems to have imprinted me like I'm it's momma.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Rat.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I removed old and installed new "Reserved Parking" signs for one of my best customers.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Redoing this nightmare


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hopefully that's not redone.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Had a gutter guys dream job today. Removed 500'gutter and downspout on local library.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave in Pa (Oct 10, 2009)

Day from Hell! Went to install a window in a Asian families home. The estimator ordered the wrong size window. So it was my job to TRY to speak to her and explain why it would not fit. P.S, she speaks and understands about 1 out of 20 words of English???? LOL


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

NYgutterguy said:


> Had a gutter guys dream job today. Removed 500'gutter and downspout on local library.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like the job that you had taken off with the app yesterday. I just wanted you to know that I was paying attention!


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

B.Johnson said:


> That looks like the job that you had taken off with the app yesterday. I just wanted you to know that I was paying attention!




Exactly. Wanted to see measurements with me wheeling it off, the app, and actual measurements. App got it within a few feet using my fat thumb on an iPhone to mark the end. I'll take it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Primed the drywall and finished installing the base cabinets on a cottage that we have been working on. In the afternoon we went to the personal home of a GC that we do work for and removed the trim that someone else had installed. He asked me if I needed to remove it and I replied with "Are you going to tell anyone that I installed it?"


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is now closed while I do the random drawing.

I will reopen it when we are ready to announce the winners.


----------



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

Congratulations, y'all! :clap:

Our THREE winners of the IRWIN Tools National Tradesmen Day Giveaway!



avenge said:


> Installed freestanding tub, freestanding faucet and enclosed toilet. Cleaned up, took most of my tools might do a separate project on the same jobsite or do a small project elsewhere while waiting for my damaged cabinet replacement.





Leo G said:


> After lunch with Sno, I went to the shop and made parts for a drawer and assembled them. Have to notch/hole, sand and 2 coats of conversion varnish tomorrow.





B.Johnson said:


> This past week we've been finishing up a complete reno on an apartment building. I was going to wait until I took some pictures to post, but unfortunately I still haven't remembered to take them. :-(


I will be contacting you shortly for your shipping information.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice job fellas. I can't ever think of a time in my life when I won a sweepstakes, contest, raffle, random drawing....so why stop a good thing now.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Woo Hoo. Nice set of tools Thanks Irwin and CT


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool! Highlight of a crappy day that had nothing to do with work. And I haven't won anything since 1958.

Thanks:clap:


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Awesome! Thank you very much Contractor Talk and Irwin Tools!
:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

avenge said:


> And I haven't won anything since 1958.


What did you win in '58? A potty training star? :jester:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> What did you win in '58? A potty training star? :jester:


No I won freedom from 9 months of confinement.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Congrats guys!


----------



## rsaunders (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Cricket, have the lucky winners been drawn yet? Thanks for the chance!


----------



## rsaunders (Sep 18, 2010)

Congrats to the lucky winners!


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

I received a package in the mail today. :thumbup: 
I wanted to post a picture, but keep getting a server error.

"Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, [no address given] and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log."


----------

